
Plastic Brain Outsmarts Experts - nickb
http://physorg.com/news131901641.html
======
jcl
The article is about the n-back task research that was covered in a similar
article about a month ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=176264>

A HN member's implementation of the n-back task:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=179580>

------
astine
That sounds like an onion headline.

------
TrevorJ
I wonder what the % increase was?

